# How to make Ionic Silver for Sex Reversal



## Opencountry (Feb 10, 2007)

321...


----------



## SFC (Feb 23, 2007)

I also followed Cabron's processes at CW,and have made the calloidal silver now quite a few times,and have drank it as well.  Silver is a powerful antibiotic.  If I remember correctly no-one ever actually got it to work on the plants. Am I wrong?   I have some cuttings going right now,and I think this will  be an excellent oportunity to put it to the test. More updates to follow.


----------



## SFC (Feb 25, 2007)

You lost me for a second there. Here is the product you are talking about





Now, has anyone ever used it?


----------



## Fretless (Mar 26, 2007)

t'aint natural.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 26, 2007)

thats prety interesting. i learned something again lol


----------

